# Pergeot autocruise starspirit hieki



## alonsos

Collecting 55 plate Pergeot Autocruise starspirit this w/end and from what I saw in the lounge area ceiling was not a hieki but a large clear roof light with the 2 black clips to the rear end of it ,is it unusual not to have a hieki fitted ?
Also the heating is the normal heating powered by a Erbspatcher (excuse spelling) or truma 
The overall cond of vehicle is brilliant but one does get home and think mm did it have so and so ha!! Or it may be a Senior moment ha 
Take care you lot


----------



## papaken

Sounds like my 2003 heika lifts a couple of inches and slides open.
I can get through onto the roof if need be  It has a pull insect screen and an accordion type blind if you do not wish to lookat the stars all night. :lol: 

We bought ours for the rear lounge and all round viewing and it is useful to be able to see through out of the back window when driving. 8) 
If there is anything I can help you with just get in touch and i'll pass on the wisdom I have obtained from the forums. 

Also the heater in mine is an Eberspacher Airtronic which is fed off the engines diesel tank with a drip feed and I find it quite adequate but generally on EHU we use a small electric fan heater.


----------



## alonsos

*Hieki*

Sounds very much like the one I've got and if so to access the roof would be a bonus
The heating system I think is probably a truma but not sure as all the star spirits ice seen in ads have been the :::: spacher (not going to risk spelling that )
As said don't pick up the M/ Home until maybe Saturday and then it will be a leaning curve ( not too steep I hope) ha
I previously had a Burstner 6 berth huge thing & not enough room to swing a cat,so love the large lounge in the Autocruise
A big thanks for the reply brilliant
You take care Alon Devon


----------



## Techno100

Yours is NOT a Heki
It will be a Remis similar to this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Remis-Rem...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item58abf98cee


----------



## peterandirene

Good choice of van!

As Techno says the rooflight will be as his pic.

The heating will most likely be Eber***** as this is also fitted to mine - 54 plate. The Truma is for hot water.

We use a small oil filled rad on EHU and boost with Eber***** if particularly cold. Have been out in winter snow and ice without a problem, very snug. Silver screens are a good idea to keep heat in.

If you have the Marquis special you will also have an extractor over the kitchen area.

We have made a few mods, extra sockets, external TV socket and strengthened the two floor hatches in the kitchen area, they are very flimsy and prone to break if not strengthened.

Peter


----------



## Techno100

Had mine 3yrs and loads of modifications are covered by me on here.


----------



## peterandirene

That's not your van Techno. No reversing camera!


----------



## Techno100

It's an older photo and no it's not as I sold it last March :lol:


----------



## alonsos

*Remis question answered*

Thank you all 4 your replies, most useful !!
It's also nice to know the Starspirit is so popular re my previous van was a Burstner 647G & trying to get any info on that particular model was a nightmare (so ime happy)
Thanks once again for all your replies 
Alon SW/UK


----------



## alonsos

*Remis roof light*

We collected our Autocruise Star Spirit 55 plate yesterday 
And really pleased with condition
Few little niggles ie (Remis roof light 900x600 ,the seals are shot ,sticky and perished,) no longer doing their job I feel,
And the exterior rear locker door handle will turn and close but won't stay in or lock,
I need to get a few spares from a dealer selling Autoquest bits and pieces
Any ideas ?
Take Care you lot, 
PS
And hey what a lovely day it was today (Sunday),climbed thro the Remis roof light and sat on motorhome roof ,bucket of soapy water, cuppa tea, birds singing, what more could you want ? (4 new seals for a start)Ha !!


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good evening Alonso,

You need to contact Leisureshopdirect.com for assistance with your Remits Vario 1 or Vario 2 rooflightm as they are the major importer of Remis spares in the UK. Upon checking the site I discovered that they do not list seals for the 900 x 600, but they do for both the 400 x 400 and 700 x 500 models which I found a little odd so I would suggest calling them to discuss your requirements.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## papaken

Mine perished a bit last year in France when they were hot and I slid 
the roof shut.  
Could do with replacing if a supplier could be found.


----------



## alonsos

*Eberspacher location*

Really silly question
Re my autocruise star spirit 05 I've now had for only(3days) in my defence , I've tried the Eberspacher cus the manual says I have one (it works ime impressed !!
Question, where the hell is it , the exhaust comes out of body rear drivers side , is it accessible, I would have thought it necessary to check a flame is present or failed or whatever through a glass viewing window
Anyway the unit works and the old adage if it ent broke don't fix it comes to mind.


----------



## papaken

It is on the underside of the underneath the toilet unit it is a black box unit about 2ft long.
It works off a drip diesel supply from your main tank.
Have you not got a hand book with it ?


----------



## alonsos

*Eberspacher*

Hand book 
well I've got the install it book but didn't know where the erb....... was or how to use it, so sat in van , pushed a button and waited for it to perform , meanwhile the mrs vacated the area sure there was going to be some kind of explosion ha !![/code]


----------



## papaken

*REMITOP TILT AND SLIDE ROOFLIGHT*

Managed to order 1x sealing rubber for my 900 x 600 rooflight form Leisureshopdirect (156445) 

a bit pricy at £13 +3.99 postage for a length of just over 2 metres.. 

I was surprised when Alonso mentioned he required 4 new seal lengths as I only had seal strips on the 2 sides :?

The length provided would actually seal 2 x 600 sides and 1 x 900 edge, either the opening edge or the pivotal edge?

I would surmise the opening edge if at all can anyone confirm this?

The other query is when the rooflight is raised should it stand clear of the rubber by virtue of the front plastic 'hinges' locking straight as mine does not pivot sufficiently at the fixed back to allow the hinges to fully Lock straight?
Any help would be greatly appreciated before I go delving into the sliding mechanism to confirm how they are supposed to work.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good evening papaken, 

Many (not all) rooflights are not fully sealed as this provides the forced ventilation which is a requirement for the use of the factory fitted gas appliances within the vehicle.

I would recommend that you replace the seals that were originally fitted and not add any that were not.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## papaken

Thanks Chris for your advice, have never had any bother with only two on the sides so will just replace the 2 x 600 lengths. 

Can anyone (Alonsos or Techno 100)whether the sliding roof is supposed to be kept raised and held off the rubbers when slid open as it is dropping onto the two sides seals and will flatten and tear them again with constant use??


----------



## peterandirene

I tend to just lift and slide mine. However, occasional wind gusts can move it so if this is a possibility I open, slide back and drop it back down onto the rubber side pieces. Provided you remember to lift it before closing you shouldn't have a problem.

Peter


----------

